
Show HN: Marq – Save page location alongside bookmarks - willlma
https://github.com/willlma/marq
======
willlma
There are countless solutions to the _read later_ problem, but none that I've
used deal with an issue that I often encounter: I partially read an article,
then add it to Pocket/Instapaper to finish later. The ritual of figuring out
days/weeks later where I had left off was getting tiresome, so I threw this
Chrome extension together. I'd love to hear thoughts.

